

The blog of Philip Garrido - fogus
http://voicesrevealed.blogspot.com/

======
fogus
And also B^2's coverage. [http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/28/the-blog-of-
philip-g.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/28/the-blog-of-
philip-g.html)

